# The GF wanted to enter a photo contest..



## _gingerstocking (Jul 8, 2013)

Where a male poses with a female-owned car, sort of making fun of car models. So, together, we came up with this. Modeling, photos and editing all done by myself. 

I think it's pretty funny. 




IS Contest Final by Ryan Hainstock, on Flickr


----------



## Patrice (Jul 9, 2013)

A Miata or VW beetle or some such so-called chick car might have been more to the point.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 9, 2013)

this is great. lol id love to see other entries to this contest. haha


----------



## Psytrox (Jul 10, 2013)

Next time, car wash in a speedo


----------



## unpopular (Jul 10, 2013)

^^^ agree, while I know just for fun, I am not really getting the impression that this is a parody of the genre. You're wearing way too much clothes!


----------



## krystalynnephoto (Jul 10, 2013)

This is great! I definitely giggled.


----------



## _gingerstocking (Jul 10, 2013)

Patrice said:


> A Miata or VW beetle or some such so-called chick car might have been more to the point.



The rules were that the car in the picture had to be owned by the entrant. Or else a Beetle would have been a good fit haha.


----------



## Dillard (Jul 11, 2013)

a laughed at this for several minutes before I even realized you on the far left


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 11, 2013)

The rules of the contest didn't include the owner of the car being the photographer?


----------



## CowgirlMama (Jul 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> The rules of the contest didn't include the owner of the car being the photographer?



I was wondering about this, too. Any contest I've entered has required that I produce the image, not ask my boyfriend to do it.


----------



## S.Pierce (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha...I didn't even notice you on the FAR left until Dillard mentioned it!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2013)

Pretty funny! At first I did not see the, "Show us yer ***s!" flash there on the left...funny stuff man! Great idea.


----------



## _gingerstocking (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the feed, everyone. :thumbup: We ended up getting 2nd place. The 1st place team (multiple models with fireworks - fireworks did us in I think lol) continuously jumped ahead by 20-40 votes every time we came within 50 or so. Oh well. It was fun and I believe this picture will wind up being framed on the wall.



o hey tyler said:


> The rules of the contest didn't include the owner of the car being the photographer?



Nope. For this one, the only rules were that it was a male model posing on a female-owned car. It wasn't so much a photography contest as it was just a fun auto enthusiast photo contest.


----------



## runnah (Jul 18, 2013)

My pants are much tighter than they were before I opened this thread.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 18, 2013)

_gingerstocking said:


> Thanks for all the feed, everyone. :thumbup: We ended up getting 2nd place. The 1st place team (multiple models with fireworks - fireworks did us in I think lol) continuously jumped ahead by 20-40 votes every time we came within 50 or so. Oh well. It was fun and I believe this picture will wind up being framed on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## nola.ron (Jul 18, 2013)

I laughed... then laughed even harder when I noticed you in the left of the frame with your shirt up.  Hahaha good job.


----------



## SLPhotography (Jul 18, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha. I am an automotive enthusiast and this is awesome! Hilarious concept. Props to you for picking a car girl too.


----------



## _gingerstocking (Jul 19, 2013)

nola.ron said:


> I laughed... then laughed even harder when I noticed you in the left of the frame with your shirt up.  Hahaha good job.



Haha thanks. That's the one that gets everybody. Because your eye instantly goes to the car and everything over there.. and then if you look long enough you eventually notice the back left corner. It's always a funny surprise when people look at the pic. 



SLPhotography said:


> Hahahahahahaha. I am an automotive enthusiast and this is awesome! Hilarious concept. Props to you for picking a car girl too.



Haha thanks. Although, I will say, it's not always what it's cracked up to be. Car chicks can have egos just as bad as car guys sometimes. So we occasionally clash on taste and preference. Ah well, it keeps things interesting lol.


----------

